# Top 20 Male and Female Dog Names



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Top 20 Names for a Male Dog
1. Max
2. Jake 
3. Buddy 
4. Bailey 
5. Sam 
6. Rocky 
7. Buster 
8. Casey 
9. Cody 
10. Duke 
11. Charlie 
12. Jack 
13. Harley 
14. Rusty 
15. Toby 
16. Murphy 
17. Shelby 
18. Sparky 
19. Barney 
20. Winston

Top 20 Names for a Female Dog
1. Maggie
2. Molly 
3. Lady 
4. Sadie 
5. Lucy 
6. Daisy 
7. Ginger 
8. Abby 
9. Sasha 
10.Sandy 
11. Dakota 
12. Katie 
13. Annie 
14. Chelsea 
15. Princess 
16. Missy 
17. Sophie 
18. Bo 
19. Coco 
20. Tasha

http://www.petvr.com/index.php/pages/TopDogNames.html


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im suprised buddy wanet number 1 on my block alone there are 3 dogs named buddy 2 of which are neighbors


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I have noticed that The name Rocky belongs to alot of male fawn and fawn/white dogs, just like mine in my Avatar!


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

ya that funny because, i just got a new female pittie and we went to the site with the top 20 and saw chelsea so we named her chelsea it was either that hennessy our aliza. We couden't think of one.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I think maybe they mixed up Bo and Bailey. They have Bailey on the male list on Bo on the female list???


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> I think maybe they mixed up Bo and Bailey. They have Bailey on the male list on Bo on the female list???


I noticed that too!!!!!!!!


----------

